# Currently at Lagunamar



## byeloe (Dec 31, 2018)

Back for New year's week, weather is much better than last year.

Happy to answer any questions


----------



## gcole (Dec 31, 2018)

We are planning our July trip. What is the best place for groceries and alcohol?
Our group: my husband and I, two adult children and spouse's and four grands, 5-15 years old.


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 31, 2018)

byeloe said:


> Back for New year's week, weather is much better than last year.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions


do you own week 52? Some Tuggers reported to have had a hard time booking week 52 even if they tried at midnight 12 months ahead


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 31, 2018)

We walk up to Sorianos at the mall for both food and alcohol.  We carry our perishables back on the bus with us, and have everything else delivered.

Can you post water temps, both the pool and the Caribbean?  The water here at Marco is around 65 degrees.


----------



## byeloe (Dec 31, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> We walk up to Sorianos at the mall for both food and alcohol.  We carry our perishables back on the bus with us, and have everything else delivered.
> 
> Can you post water temps, both the pool and the Caribbean?  The water here at Marco is around 65 degrees.


Not sure where to find the temp


----------



## byeloe (Dec 31, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> do you own week 52? Some Tuggers reported to have had a hard time booking week 52 even if they tried at midnight 12 months ahead


No we don't own week 52, just platinum+. Last year we were at the Royal Islander.  This year found a great price on a studio at WLR and then booked 26 more days with my SVV options


----------



## byeloe (Dec 31, 2018)

gcole said:


> We are planning our July trip. What is the best place for groceries and alcohol?
> Our group: my husband and I, two adult children and spouse's and four grands, 5-15 years old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


You can combine a grocery stop with your airport shuttle, if you book on advance. Around $30. We went to Costco for the beef and because we will be here awhile.  There is also a Walmart and Sam's club, I believe. 

Or as mentioned you can go to the soriana , we just walked there to pick up a few things.


----------



## cubigbird (Dec 31, 2018)

I own week 51 - Christmas - at Lagunamar and have recently in the last few years just to try and move the event week block just a few days into week 52 or bump the time 1 week to get week 52.  No dice.  I used to be able to move it 12 months out and go New Years, but not anymore.  I suspect they sold out all the week 52 event week inventory and it’s booked out rented out.  Staroption inventory is now probably very rare.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 1, 2019)

cubigbird said:


> I own week 51 - Christmas - at Lagunamar and have recently in the last few years just to try and move the event week block just a few days into week 52 or bump the time 1 week to get week 52.  No dice.  I used to be able to move it 12 months out and go New Years, but not anymore.  I suspect they sold out all the week 52 event week inventory and it’s booked out rented out.  Staroption inventory is now probably very rare.


as far as i know only 1/2 of the 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 1, 2019)

I'll be there in four weeks. Hopefully "winter" will be over by then.


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 1, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> as far as i know only 1/2 of the 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks



I think you are right.  It wouldn’t surprise me if Vistana or Marriott take the other 1/2.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 1, 2019)

byeloe said:


> You can combine a grocery stop with your airport shuttle, if you book on advance. Around $30. We went to Costco for the beef and because we will be here awhile.  There is also a Walmart and Sam's club, I believe.
> 
> Or as mentioned you can go to the soriana , we just walked there to pick up a few things.



We also schedule a stop at Costco on the way to the resort from the airport.  We pick up beef, bacon and other large items like the mango juice.  All other groceries we just walk down to Soriana at the mall.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 1, 2019)

This thread is funny to me. There are 2 conversations going on - one about grocery shopping and another about week 52. And neither discussion overlaps in content. Am I the only one who finds this humorous?


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## byeloe (Jan 1, 2019)

Sea Six said:


> View attachment 9700


The mall upstairs is under major renovation. The grocery store and souvenir shop are about the only things open on the upper level


----------



## BLUE AYES (Jan 1, 2019)

In phase 1, half of weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks.  In phase 2,  ALL of weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 1, 2019)

BLUE AYES said:


> In phase 1, half of weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks.  In phase 2,  ALL of weeks 51 and 52 were sold as event weeks.


deleted


----------



## byeloe (Jan 2, 2019)

Should we do the owners update?
20000 points or $100 resort credit is the offer along with
 2 breakfasts


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 2, 2019)

We did one 2 years ago. $200 to be used towards excursions. We used it for Xel-Ha. We were right on 90 mins. No pressure to purchase. 





byeloe said:


> Should we do the owners update?
> 20000 points or $100 resort credit is the offer along with
> 2 breakfasts



Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## byeloe (Jan 2, 2019)

We have also noticed a fairly significant rise in menu prices.  My wife's favourite fig salad( Duo garden) was ,$145 last year and $250 this year.

I will try to post menu pics for Duna


----------



## byeloe (Jan 2, 2019)

Will try and get better pics.  But looks 50 to 70% higher


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2019)

byeloe said:


> We have also noticed a fairly significant rise in menu prices.  My wife's favourite fig salad( Duo garden) was ,$145 last year and $250 this year.
> 
> I will try to post menu pics for Duna


That is a big increase. It seems the resolution of the photos is pretty low, so I can't read the amounts even if I increase the size. We will be there in a little over a week and not looking forward to big increases like that. Though we rarely eat at the resort. We have done the Mexican buffet and breakfast buffet, but will probably skip them this time around. We might have an order of guacamole around the pool, but I may make some again this trip after picking up some avocados at Soriana. My only issue with that is they are usually rock hard and take four or five days to get soft enough for guacamole, that means we will be about ready to go home by they time I can make it.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 2, 2019)

byeloe said:


> Should we do the owners update?
> 20000 points or $100 resort credit is the offer along with
> 2 breakfasts


We always take the update there.  It is very low pressure and the resort credit easily goes toward the special events we go to, like the Mexican Fiesta.


----------



## grgs (Jan 3, 2019)

I agree that the owner's updates at Lagunamar are pretty low pressure.

My husband and I will be there in a couple of days.  I would love to meet some Tuggers.  If you would like to meet and chat pool side, please send me a PM.

Glorian


----------



## byeloe (Jan 3, 2019)

Just finished the update. They offered to take both of our EOY Units at Lagunamar as trade for 176000 Adventouras points, only needed to pay$32000.

Second offer was to swap one of our EOY for 148000 flex options and requalify our other EOY. Price was around $15000

Finally offered explorer 210000 hotel points and 1 week in a one bedroom for $2500ish.  We thought about that as he said he could book us for wk 52 next year as he had inventory available, hmm


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 3, 2019)

byeloe said:


> Finally offered explorer 210000 hotel points and 1 week in a one bedroom for $2500ish.  We thought about that as he said he could book us for wk 52 next year as he had inventory available, hmm



So the guy was on the computer at 12AM to snap a booking for week 52. Oh i am sorry, i forgot, Vistana does not need to do that since it controls the booking system and can block as many condos as they wish  before the 12 month window opens for any week of the year including 51 and 52.
It is obvious what is happening and it does not smell good.


----------



## carpie99 (Jan 3, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> So the guy was on the computer at 12AM to snap a booking for week 52. Oh i am sorry, i forgot, Vistana does not need to do that since it controls the booking system and can block as many condos as they wish  before the 12 month window opens for any week of the year including 51 and 52.
> It is obvious what is happening and it does not smell good.



If the week hasn't been sold then it is Vistana inventory right?


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 3, 2019)

carpie99 said:


> If the week hasn't been sold then it is Vistana inventory right?



As far as i know Vistana has sold all event weeks at Lagunamar so I will go with the simplest explanation: Vistana owns a number of  platinum plus weeks  but because they can they keep the lion's share of 51 and 52.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 3, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> That is a big increase. It seems the resolution of the photos is pretty low, so I can't read the amounts even if I increase the size. We will be there in a little over a week and not looking forward to big increases like that. Though we rarely eat at the resort. We have done the Mexican buffet and breakfast buffet, but will probably skip them this time around. We might have an order of guacamole around the pool, but I may make some again this trip after picking up some avocados at Soriana. My only issue with that is they are usually rock hard and take four or five days to get soft enough for guacamole, that means we will be about ready to go home by they time I can make it.



Prices in Mexico are going up for many reasons. 

The price to enter Chichen Itza is increasing from 242 to 480 pesos for foreign visitors.

https://www.riviera-maya-news.com/g...ase-chichen-itza-fee-by-110-percent/2019.html

I have read the price of concrete is going up 20%, electricity tariffs have gone up 500%, wages are doubling in some areas, to name just a few recent articles I have read in Mexican Daily News. These are all of the inputs for tourist destinations so it will need to be passed along.

This is why the Fed in the USA increased rates. They want to slow down inflation before it spirals out of control.


----------



## Mulege (Jan 4, 2019)

Any ideas as to where to rent a car for a week?  Looking online, cheap prices for car but huge prices for insurance!  Do you take insurance?

Arriving 1/5


----------



## vistana101 (Jan 4, 2019)

I saw some reports a while back of crime/people coming into villas at the resort, which made me a little hesitant. Do you feel safe there?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2019)

Bobw said:


> Any ideas as to where to rent a car for a week?  Looking online, cheap prices for car but huge prices for insurance!  Do you take insurance?
> 
> Arriving 1/5


Check out the Mexico forum. Plenty of threads in there about renting cars in Mexico. My recommendation is to just take all the insurance you can add. Though your credit card CDW will cover you in Mexico, but having the added liability is a good idea.Of course, credit card CDW is where you pay for the damage and your credit card company reimburses you. Car rental CDW means you may pay nothing, except perhaps any deductible.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 4, 2019)

vistana101 said:


> I saw some reports a while back of crime/people coming into villas at the resort, which made me a little hesitant. Do you feel safe there?


I have always felt safe in Cancun


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 4, 2019)

I was looking into this earlier this week. I found a site that you could include complete coverage. The car rental itself was next to nothing for 15 days. The included insurance brought it to just over $180 Canadian. 





Bobw said:


> Any ideas as to where to rent a car for a week?  Looking online, cheap prices for car but huge prices for insurance!  Do you take insurance?
> 
> Arriving 1/5








Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 4, 2019)

maddog497 said:


> I was looking into this earlier this week. I found a site that you could include complete coverage. The car rental itself was next to nothing for 15 days. The included insurance brought it to just over $180 Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


considering the cost of the 2 way airport-hotel transfer, you have the car virtually for free


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 4, 2019)

I have always felt safe, just concerned when I see the heavy guns here and there.


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 4, 2019)

vistana101 said:


> I saw some reports a while back of crime/people coming into villas at the resort, which made me a little hesitant. Do you feel safe there?


You might be thinking of the posts where there was a concern that employees were entering rooms and stealing things like phones and tablets.  That problem has been fixed.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 4, 2019)

byeloe said:


> We have also noticed a fairly significant rise in menu prices.  My wife's favourite fig salad( Duo garden) was ,$145 last year and $250 this year.
> 
> I will try to post menu pics for Duna


That's bad news. We arrive in 2 days...guess we will be dining out a lot. We are just finishing a 2-week stay in Puerto Aventuras, where dining is half the price of what it is in the Zone Hotelera in Cancun.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 4, 2019)

grgs said:


> I agree that the owner's updates at Lagunamar are pretty low pressure.
> 
> My husband and I will be there in a couple of days.  I would love to meet some Tuggers.  If you would like to meet and chat pool side, please send me a PM.
> 
> Glorian


We may see you there...we arrive on Sunday for 20 Nights. Emma Bohigas at the concierge is our central contact. We highly recommend her.


----------



## mrpaulytx (Jan 4, 2019)

Anyone in the Lagunamar Pool and how warm is it?  I heard some forums they heat and some others point out its not heated.  We usually go in the summer but thinking of a small vacation in mid January.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2019)

maddog497 said:


> I was looking into this earlier this week. I found a site that you could include complete coverage. The car rental itself was next to nothing for 15 days. The included insurance brought it to just over $180 Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the full coverage through the rental company or supplemental through something like Expedia?


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 4, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Is the full coverage through the rental company or supplemental through something like Expedia?


It is through the rental company.  I did not save my results so I will have to look back through my history to find which car rental it was.  There was an option after picking the car for including insurance.  I check that box and the pic I posted is what the total came to.

I found the site https://www.economybookings.com/?crcy=CAD

I have not used them and can not vouch for them.

We actually liked riding the bus everywhere, which for most will seem weird I am sure but we found it to be part of the experience. We would not travel at night time on them, but we have no reason to either.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2019)

The busses are great and we have rode them at night, at least in the evenings. As for the car rental. There are a lot of smaller agencies in Cancun that do offer full coverage car rentals. They ultimately make their money on the insurance part of the rate. If you are only going up and down the hotel zone, it doesn't make sense to rent a car and drive it as parking is often a problem at many establishments. I would only rent a car to drive south to Tulum or west to Chichen Itza or Merida. Round trip transportation for two people is only $55USD through either USA Transfers or Canada Transfers, it still makes sense to take transfers if you are not leaving the hotel zone.


----------



## grgs (Jan 7, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> We may see you there...we arrive on Sunday for 20 Nights.



Hi Bob,  

I hope you had smooth travels yesterday.  We'll be here through Sat.  Hopefully, we can meet up for a chat.  PM me if you'd like to arrange a poolside meeting once you're settled.

Any other Tuggers around?

Glorian


----------



## dms11 (Jan 11, 2019)

We are here now.  Painting going on around Building 14.  Can be quite intrusive....


----------



## dms11 (Jan 13, 2019)

I don't know how anyone else feels about Lagunamar but we love it here.  Not only is the place beautiful and well-kept (reminds us of the way they are constantly cleaning and painting at Disney World), but the people who work here are incredibly nice.  If something is missing from your room, they bring it to you ASAP.  If anything is wrong, they will do what it takes to make it right.  In our case, Giuseppe Stefanoni was gracious enough to move us  to a different room to get away from the painting in Bldg. 14.  We did the Owner's Update today and bought an Explorer package which seems like an incredibly good deal...a one BR unit (NOT a studio) for six nights plus 210,000 Marriott points for $2770, paid off in monthly increments of $141 with no interest.  The points alone are worth $1900 according to The Points Guy, so the six nights cost $880 or $146/night.  Can't beat that, IMO, especially since we get to save our options and use them elsewhere...or even here, to extend our stay.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 13, 2019)

dms11 said:


> I don't know how anyone else feels about Lagunamar but we love it here.  Not only is the place beautiful and well-kept (reminds us of the way they are constantly cleaning and painting at Disney World), but the people who work here are incredibly nice.  If something is missing from your room, they bring it to you ASAP.  If anything is wrong, they will do what it takes to make it right.  In our case, Giuseppe Stefanoni was gracious enough to move us  to a different room to get away from the painting in Bldg. 14.  We did the Owner's Update today and bought an Explorer package which seems like an incredibly good deal...a one BR unit (NOT a studio) for six nights plus 210,000 Marriott points for $2770, paid off in monthly increments of $141 with no interest.  The points alone are worth $1900 according to The Points Guy, so the six nights cost $880 or $146/night.  Can't beat that, IMO, especially since we get to save our options and use them elsewhere...or even here, to extend our stay.


@TravelTime :)


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 13, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> @TravelTime :)



?????


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2019)

They wouldn't let us sign up for an Owner's Update. Well they would have, but were offering no incentives because we last did an update in October. No incentive, no update!


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 13, 2019)

They offered us an "update" in exchange for 40% to use on a excursion. The update has no offer to buy and is not dependent on any time limits for us to stay. 

We have friends coming on Monday and they will be offered the same 40% plus 100 gift card. (visa I think).

We too were not eligible as we did an update in December in SVV. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 14, 2019)

vistana101 said:


> I saw some reports a while back of crime/people coming into villas at the resort, which made me a little hesitant. Do you feel safe there?



We go every year for a week to Cancun and have NEVER felt unsafe. I actually feel unsafe sometimes here in the USA, and one of my daughters is a teacher. That REALLY worries me .  Had a nephew shot and killed in a random shooting about 2 miles from where we live about 7 years ago. . definitely no worries about Cancun and a lot of the other places we go.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 14, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> They wouldn't let us sign up for an Owner's Update. Well they would have, but were offering no incentives because we last did an update in October. No incentive, no update!


Emma (concierge) told us we would get 20,000 points for attending, slightly better than the 3 for 1 markup we received for our starpoints (was 6,500 of those last year). We may take her up on it. She said it was now 75 minutes, not 90.


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 14, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> Emma (concierge) told us we would get 20,000 points for attending, slightly better than the 3 for 1 markup we received for our starpoints (was 6,500 of those last year). We may take her up on it. She said it was now 75 minutes, not 90.


We were told today, 75 mins also, although we were told yesterday since we were not eligible for the full presentation, the length of update isn't mandatory, hmmmm. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2019)

We were told only 60 mins. But with no incentive, the time limit can be zero, which was our choice.


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 14, 2019)

bobpark56 said:


> Emma (concierge) told us we would get 20,000 points for attending, slightly better than the 3 for 1 markup we received for our starpoints (was 6,500 of those last year). We may take her up on it. She said it was now 75 minutes, not 90.



Is that incentive for a non-owner or existing owner?  The incentive is usually less for an existing VSE owner.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 16, 2019)

cubigbird said:


> Is that incentive for a non-owner or existing owner?  The incentive is usually less for an existing VSE owner.


Existing owner...2 EOY ownerships at WLR (more at WSJ).


----------



## byeloe (Jan 20, 2019)

just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.
my wife just noticed that the music playing by the small pool, was streaming from her phone.  She had thought that the songs were similar to her playlist, and then the music stopped when she pressed pause.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 20, 2019)

byeloe said:


> just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.
> my wife just noticed that the music playing by the small pool, was streaming from her phone.  She had thought that the songs were similar to her playlist, and then the music stopped when she pressed pause.



Glad she didn't receive a very personal phone call while at the small pool.....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2019)

byeloe said:


> just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.
> my wife just noticed that the music playing by the small pool, was streaming from her phone.  She had thought that the songs were similar to her playlist, and then the music stopped when she pressed pause.


Did she go in to her Bluetooth settings to see if it was connected to anything?


----------



## byeloe (Jan 20, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Did she go in to her Bluetooth settings to see if it was connected to anything?


bluetooth is off
She is going to test it again tomorrow


----------



## byeloe (Jan 21, 2019)

so this morning she brought her phone down to the pool deck  and other music was playing, but as soon as she turned her wifi on the music changed to her playlist?


----------



## controller1 (Jan 21, 2019)

byeloe said:


> so this morning she brought her phone down to the pool deck  and other music was playing, but as soon as she turned her wifi on the music changed to her playlist?



And you're positive her Bluetooth is off?


----------



## cubigbird (Jan 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if Lagunamar has completed moving HDMI and USB ports from behind TVs to the front?


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 21, 2019)

byeloe said:


> so this morning she brought her phone down to the pool deck  and other music was playing, but as soon as she turned her wifi on the music changed to her playlist?



The only way that could happen would be if the stereo were Airplay compatible and she was using in iPhone. Airplay allows you to stream content from the phone via Wifi rather than Bluetooth. You can buy speakers and/or receivers that are airplay compatible. 

Typically you have to select Airplay as your output. It doesn't usually default to Airplay. The next test if you're curious (if she doesn't have an iPhone forget this whole post), would be too have her turn off Bluetooth and turn off her wifi and try again.

What bar is it at? I'll be there next week and I'm gonna have some fun!


----------



## byeloe (Jan 21, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> The only way that could happen would be if the stereo were Airplay compatible and she was using in iPhone. Airplay allows you to stream content from the phone via Wifi rather than Bluetooth. You can buy speakers and/or receivers that are airplay compatible.
> 
> Typically you have to select Airplay as your output. It doesn't usually default to Airplay. The next test if you're curious (if she doesn't have an iPhone forget this whole post), would be too have her turn off Bluetooth and turn off her wifi and try again.
> 
> What bar is it at? I'll be there next week and I'm gonna have some fun!


she does have an iphone
she says her blu tooth is off.
the music only plays when her wifi is on.
She is by the smaller pool


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 21, 2019)

byeloe said:


> she does have an iphone
> she says her blu tooth is off.
> the music only plays when her wifi is on.
> She is by the smaller pool



It’s connecting by Airplay then. She should be able to see a symbol in her music app showing the connection. That’s funny. I’m gonna rock the pool next week!


----------



## byeloe (Jan 21, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> It’s connecting by Airplay then. She should be able to see a symbol in her music app showing the connection. That’s funny. I’m gonna rock the pool next week!





buzglyd said:


> It’s connecting by Airplay then. She should be able to see a symbol in her music app showing the connection. That’s funny. I’m gonna rock the pool next week!


hey
thanks for the help

she says that the music was still playing, even though she had signed out of Itunes, but still had wifi on?


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 21, 2019)

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone know if Lagunamar has completed moving HDMI and USB ports from behind TVs to the front?








I LOVE this!  About two years ago I could tell you that phase 1 around the big pool was done, but phase 2 around the smaller pool was not.  It may be all done by now, not sure.  Reminds me of our trip to Punta Cana where the TVs at the Westin were fixed mounted and I had to use my fingertips to try and find the HDMI ports on the back of the TV!  Turned out not to be worth it because streaming is very limited out of the country due to license agreements. You just can't get everything you think you should.  NETFLIX was OK, but DirecTV was not.  We take an HDMI cable and a laptop everywhere we go!  Don't expect to see everything you want when you're out of the country.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 21, 2019)

rm 925 has the same setup


----------



## Mulege (Jan 21, 2019)

Building 12 has been updated   Here now. Got $125 for Owner update


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 21, 2019)

byeloe said:


> hey
> thanks for the help
> 
> she says that the music was still playing, even though she had signed out of Itunes, but still had wifi on?



I don’t know what you mean by signing out of iTunes. Basically, unless she hits the pause button, iTunes will happily play in the background.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2019)

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone know if Lagunamar has completed moving HDMI and USB ports from behind TVs to the front?


Building 14 has them now. A couple years ago we didn't have them in building 9. So perhaps they have made their way through the whole resort.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 21, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I don’t know what you mean by signing out of iTunes. Basically, unless she hits the pause button, iTunes will happily play in the background.


she isn't even playing her music on her phone.  When she turns on the wifi, her music starts playing on the Lagunamar speakers?

I am so far from an iphone expert, lol


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 22, 2019)

byeloe said:


> just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.
> my wife just noticed that the music playing by the small pool, was streaming from her phone.  She had thought that the songs were similar to her playlist, and then the music stopped when she pressed pause.


Kind of embarrassing at the time, but a few years ago we rented a car. I turned on the radio and mentioned that I loved the music played on that channel. I finally realized it was connected to my phone Bluetooth. I owned a pre-Bluetooth car at the time and wasn’t familiar with it.  Lots of eyerolls from my adult kids when I told them.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 22, 2019)

Since there was some discussion about Weeks 51 and 52, perhaps someone has an answer for me. A few years ago, I bought what I thought was a Plat Plus Lagunamar week resale. When the estoppel came in, it was a fixed Week 51 that floated Plat Plus.  I was fine with that because my plan was to try to book Week 51 anyway.  When I called for the reservation, another surprise was that it was a fixed Friday check-in.  I asked her about the float option because I really wanted Saturday. She told me I’d have to give up my week and take my chances getting a Saturday.  I have just taken my Friday week, and rented it and then rent a Saturday check-in from someone else.  It’s really pretty easy and reliable. The point of this long story is since Lagunamar is a Voluntary Resort, do you think the float option is really applicable or did the broker just not know it didn’t apply after it was resold?


----------



## Shirtman (Jan 24, 2019)

How much is the breakfast buffet?
Thanks
David


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 24, 2019)

Shirtman said:


> How much is the breakfast buffet?
> Thanks
> David


i think it is 400 pesos for adults an 200 for kids under 11.


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 24, 2019)

Has anyone used the Interval platinum concierge? i have been in contact with them for our upcoming Lagunamar trip and i received a list with restaurants where we would get 15% off or complementary appetizers (if booked through them). I am only including the ones closer to Lagunamar, others are as far as Tulum. Has anyone been to Fantino? I heard great things about it and we intend to try it out this time

THE CLUB GRILL (HOTEL ZONE)
The Ritz Carlton Cancun, Retorno del Rey #36, Cancun, 77500 Mexico
Continental Cuisine
Price: $$$
Iconic
With an elegantly traditional dining room, soft lighting and the sound of live jazz, the ambiance at The Club Grill takes you to
a glamorous bygone era. Only the floor to ceiling windows with a view onto the ocean will remind you that you are in the lush
Mexican tropics. Recipient of the AAA Five Diamond Award, signature dishes such as Sweet Corn Soup with king crab & truffle;
Local Snapper with hoja santa leaf, wild rice, Temozón & ham; Grilled Filet Mignon with forest mushrooms; and Signature soufflés
to round out your dining experience. Resort elegant attire- for gentlemen, long pants with formal sandals or dress shorts
with closed toe shoes required.
Why you should book through your Concierge: 15% off the total bill, including alcohol and wines

FANTINO (HOTEL ZONE)
The Ritz Carlton Cancun, Retorno del Rey #36, Cancun, 77500 Mexico
Mediterranean
Price: $$$$
Hidden Gem
The dining room at Fantino takes inspiration from an old world I talian villa, yet large windows bring in stunning Mexican
ocean views. The menu here features coastal Mediterranean dishes that are prepared with sophistication, as seen in dishes
such as Forest Mushroom Ravioli with artichokes & Italian truffle; Maine Lobster Risotto with asparagus, preserved lemon and
Filet Mignon, parmesan gnocchi, Kalamata olives, Port wine reduction. Fantino is a recipient of a 2017 AAA Five Diamond
Award. The recommended dress here is Resort elegant- for gentlemen, long pants with formal sandals or dress shorts with
closed toe shoes required. Photo Credit: Donald J. Riddle
Why you should book through your Concierge: 15% off the total bill, including alcohol and wines

CRISTIAN MORALES COCINA DE AUTOR (DOWNTOWN)
Avenida Xpuhil #20, between Contoy & Nizuc, Cancun, Q. Roo, Mexico
Contemporary Mexican
Price: $$$$$
Hidden Gem
In a beautiful Spanish colonial mansion tucked into a chic neighborhood in Downtown Cancun, Cristian Morales Cocina de
Autor is a dazzing hidden gem, popular with both visitors and locals alike. Chef Morales and his team have earned the AAA
Five Diamond award by creating a gracious experience with some of the most creative cuisine in Mexico. His signature dish is
Huitalcoche Ravioli, considered to be the truffle of Mexico. Hot tip: There are a few tables outside by the pool. Book well in
advance. On-site parking. Dressy casual attire.
Why you should book through your Concierge: Complimentary appetizer per guest and tour of the kitchen


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> i think it is 400 pesos for adults an 200 for kids under 11.


If you are an owner, you also get the 20% off discount.


----------



## Mulege (Jan 24, 2019)

I’m here now. 460 pesos or $25 US. We love Nutura, about 7 minutes by bus towards town. Next to Surfin Burrito and across from Senor Frogs. Great fresh juice, vegetarian if needed, and reasonable. $99 pesos for breakfast plus drink. Two of us $18US with tip.


----------



## Mulege (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes you get 20% off food in all restaurants for owners. Get a bracelet at the concierge desk.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2019)

Bobw said:


> Yes you get 20% off food in all restaurants for owners. Get a bracelet at the concierge desk.


Just no discount on the special theme nights at Oceano.


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 26, 2019)

We are checking out after 2 weeks of another wonderful stay here.  We have a few kitchen items left if anyone would like them.  Not much but thought we would offer.  If not we will leave them for the cleaning staff (not sure if they are permitted to take them but I would hope so.)


----------



## Snowonbeach (Jan 26, 2019)

We're also here and would be interested.


----------



## maddog497 (Jan 26, 2019)

Snowonbeach said:


> We're also here and would be interested.


They are yours. We don't fly out until this afternoon so we won't be checking our until 10.  I can walk them over to you just before 10 if you like? 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowonbeach (Jan 26, 2019)

That would be great! 1176


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 12, 2019)

We are currently at Lagunamar until Saturday 2/16, so if anyone else is here and wants to connect over a beverage, let me know.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 25, 2019)

we will be there tomorrow. Is the exchange rate at the  resort ATM decent? If not, what is the best option to get some pesos?


----------



## pacman777 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have used my Bank of America ATM card at a few Santander ATMs and the Fx rate and fees were reasonable. Not sure which bank the ATM is at the resort but it wasn’t Santander when we were there a few years ago.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 25, 2019)

pacman777 said:


> I have used my Bank of America ATM card at a few Santander ATMs and the Fx rate and fees were reasonable. Not sure which bank the ATM is at the resort but it wasn’t Santander when we were there a few years ago.


thanks, i do not see a Santander nearby, I am going to try HSBC which is the one I recognize from the ones close to the hotel


----------



## HankW (Feb 25, 2019)

pacman777 said:


> I have used my Bank of America ATM card at a few Santander ATMs and the Fx rate and fees were reasonable. Not sure which bank the ATM is at the resort but it wasn’t Santander when we were there a few years ago.



I normally just get enough pesos at the front desk for any planned taxi or bus rides during the stay or any planned/budgeted purchases at the Mercado 8.  We use our SPG Amex for everything else including groceries at Soriana. During the last few years it seems like the AMEX exchange rate has been favorable. 

For the planned trips, just tell the front end how many taxi and bus rides you have planned and they should recommend a good amount to exchange. For the Mercado 8 souvenirs, I would not take more than $50 to $60 in pesos on a trip to Mercado 8, for anything beyond that amount that you love, you can return later, it will still be there waiting for you!


----------



## pacman777 (Feb 25, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> thanks, i do not see a Santander nearby, I am going to try HSBC which is the one I recognize from the ones close to the hotel
> View attachment 10579



The Santander I’ve hit up was by the mall area where the grocery store Soriano’s is and the one at the Ultramar ferry terminal when we were heading to Isla Majures since some of the island restaurants such as Mangos only takes pesos and no credit cards.


----------



## cubigbird (Feb 25, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> we will be there tomorrow. Is the exchange rate at the  resort ATM decent? If not, what is the best option to get some pesos?



The best exchange rate is probably your local bank in the US.  I always get my Pesos from Chase Bank and took them with me.  I got the market spread with no commission.  Never exchange anywhere other than the bank because they are not regulated and can make up whatever exchange rate they want. I saw some merchants offering 15 pesos to the dollar.  Yikes!

Lagunamar is still looking great.  They always do a great job.....always stinks to leave.


----------



## BLUE AYES (Feb 26, 2019)

17.85 at Resort. Roughly 17.9 at Kiosk. Most Restaurants were 17.

DO NOT USE THE ATM BY THE FITNESS CENTER !!!!!

I heard someone screaming at management, on $100 was charged 6% on the exchange and a $15 ATM fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2019)

BLUE AYES said:


> 17.85 at Resort. Roughly 17.9 at Kiosk. Most Restaurants were 17.
> 
> DO NOT USE THE ATM BY THE FITNESS CENTER !!!!!
> 
> I heard someone screaming at management, on $100 was charged 6% on the exchange and a $15 ATM fee.


Is that the US$ ATM? There are two ATMs down there, one is US$ and the other is MEX Peso. I can see where you may get hit with a exchange surcharge on the USD. However, any exchange fee at the Peso machine would be based on your banks offered exchange rate. Can't speak to the fees.

I also will mention the Santander ATMs that are in the mall with Soriana. I didn't use them, but I saw a bunch of them in there when walking past on my way to Soriana.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 27, 2019)

there is a not so attractive yellow box in the main pool. It is not the end of the world, it looks worse in the picture. One of the entertainers told me that there is a problem with the bottom of the pool (bubbly) and that they are going to try to fix it. I hope this is going to be done without much disruption, the pool was closed for few months last year for renovations


----------



## BLUE AYES (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m not sure what’s under the yellow box, but it’s been moved closer to the back wall of the infinity pool.  (As of Sunday)


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 28, 2019)

BLUE AYES said:


> I’m not sure what’s under the yellow box, but it’s been moved closer to the back wall of the infinity pool.  (As of Sunday)


 you are right, it keeps on moving


----------



## maddog497 (Feb 28, 2019)

We were there late January and if you look inside the box, it completely dry. They are making repairs to the pool liner and or drains, is what we were told. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2019)

That box moved at least three times when we were there in January. I did look in and it was dry. One evening we were at the pool when they were moving it. The move it, seal the bottom then pump the water out. Definitely doing repairs. They must have botched the resurfacing last fall.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 2, 2019)

The box is now gone


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 2, 2019)

Lagunamar keeps on impressing me. According to the receptionist, the resort is at full capacity, yet it does not feel crowded. No fighting for pool chairs (though those around the main infinity pool are in the highest demand) It is so well laid out.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## vistana101 (Mar 2, 2019)

Curious: when people stay here, do you typically cook a lot of your meals in the villa, or do you venture out to local restaurants? I wasn't sure how common it is to go out to eat here, since so many resorts are all-inclusive.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 2, 2019)

vistana101 said:


> Curious: when people stay here, do you typically cook a lot of your meals in the villa, or do you venture out to local restaurants? I wasn't sure how common it is to go out to eat here, since so many resorts are all-inclusive.



We eat out for dinner every night. There are a lot of great restaurants. 
Breakfast foods and snacks we get at the local grocery store. We usually do lunch at the resort or across the street. Occasionally we will prepare something in our room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE AYES (Mar 3, 2019)

canesfan said:


> We eat out for dinner every night. There are a lot of great restaurants.
> Breakfast foods and snacks we get at the local grocery store. We usually do lunch at the resort or across the street. Occasionally we will prepare something in our room.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same.  Dinner out every night. Breakfast in the room.  Lunch is either made in the room, at the pool bar or on the occasional excursion.


----------



## Snowonbeach (Mar 3, 2019)

We prefer to eat in for many of our meals. We take advantage of the barbecues and purchase at the two grocery stores on the hotel strip as well as one trip to Costco.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2019)

most breakfasts in the room, occasionally at the Oceano restaurant.  Most lunches by the pool, the food is decent, sometimes very good plus it is super-convenient. For dinner, most of the time we go to the restaurants across the street, in the La isla mall. Sometimes if the kids are tired, we prepare something simple in the room for an early night.

By the way, the last couple of nights we tried  Fantino at the Ritz and Rosa Negra. The service was outstanding at Fantino, the food was very good but it failed to impress me. Rosa Negra was a disappointment, several dishes were good others not so much. The service was also so so.  Not worth the price in my opinion, it is one of the more expensive in the area.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 3, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> most breakfasts in the room, occasionally at the Oceano restaurant.  Most lunches by the pool, the food is decent, sometimes very good plus it is super-convenient. For dinner, most of the time we go to the restaurants across the street, in the La isla mall. Sometimes if the kids are tired, we prepare something simple in the room for an early night.
> 
> By the way, the last couple of nights we tried  Fantino at the Ritz and Rosa Negra. The service was outstanding at Fantino, the food was very good but it failed to impress me. Rosa Negra was a disappointment, several dishes were good others not so much. The service was also so so.  Not worth the price in my opinion, it is one of the more expensive in the area.



We were very disappointed with Rosa Negra. The service was so slow that we never even ordered entrees. We were there for 2 hours too and served one cocktail. It was ridiculous. I’ll never give it a second try. Our preference for a nice meal out is Harry’s or Puerto Madero. Your kids would like Harry’s, they serve cotton candy for dessert, have you been?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2019)

canesfan said:


> We were very disappointed with Rosa Negra. The service was so slow that we never even ordered entrees. We were there for 2 hours too and served one cocktail. It was ridiculous. I’ll never give it a second try. Our preference for a nice meal out is Harry’s or Puerto Madero. Your kids would like Harry’s, they serve cotton candy for dessert, have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a reservation for Puerto Madero tomorrow night. We will post our impressions. We will probably go to Harry's next time we come to Cancun


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 3, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> We have a reservation for Puerto Madero tomorrow night. We will post our impressions. We will probably go to Harry's next time we come to Cancun


Don’t forget to show your room key to get 10% off at Puerto Madero. One of my favorite restaurants anywhere!


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2019)

pacman777 said:


> Don’t forget to show your room key to get 10% off at Puerto Madero. One of my favorite restaurants anywhere!


Is there anything in particular on the manu we should not miss?


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 3, 2019)

There are two places where we went multiple times. El Fish Fritanga is excellent and not expensive. Also Tacun is an easy walk and has excellent street tacos.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 3, 2019)

We like the special events at the resort, especially the Mexican Fiesta with the mariachi band.  Also, steak night, Mayan night, Fire Up the Fun, and the pizzas by the pool are excellent.  We eat in maybe 2 nights a week, and the other nights go to the restaurants along the strip and in the mall.  So many good places to pick from.  I used to like the little grass huts over the water at Elephant, but my wife got tires of it and wanted to do others.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 3, 2019)

Just don’t go to La Madonna in the mall! Quite possibly the worst prison gruel Italian food I’ve ever had. Stouffers lasagna would have been better. I’ve never done a Yelp review but I’m tempted because this place was awful.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 3, 2019)

Lagunamar sounds very nice. I look forward to visiting.

Can you drink the water or have ice in drinks at resort or local restaurants?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 3, 2019)

I cant remember the name of the Argentinean restaurant across the street but it is wonderful. We go usually twice a visit.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 3, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Lagunamar sounds very nice. I look forward to visiting.
> 
> Can you drink the water or have ice in drinks at resort or local restaurants?



We used the ice in our freezer with no issues. I would drink bottled water out on the street or beer which is better than water.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 3, 2019)

pacman777 said:


> Don’t forget to show your room key to get 10% off at Puerto Madero. One of my favorite restaurants anywhere!





DannyTS said:


> Is there anything in particular on the manu we should not miss?



Steak. Malbec.

We have had three or four excellent meals there.

Prices are about 40% of the price of a comparable meal on Maui or at a good steakhouse.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Lagunamar sounds very nice. I look forward to visiting.
> 
> Can you drink the water or have ice in drinks at resort or local restaurants?


The resort uses an inverse osmosis filtering process and the water is safe for drinking. We have never had any problems. Most of the water we drink is bottled though, just the water for ice, brushing teeth etc comes from the tap.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 3, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I cant remember the name of the Argentinean restaurant across the street but it is wonderful. We go usually twice a visit.


Gambalashe. It is indeed very good.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Gambalashe. It is indeed very good.


It is actually Cambalache. Our experience there in January was not very good. We had to send our steaks back twice to get them cooked to medium rare temperature. They also lacked any seasoning (salt) whatsoever.


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 4, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Is there anything in particular on the manu we should not miss?



Love their seafood and different types of ceviche. One thing that stood out was ordering an Irish coffee as a desert drink and they made it tableside with some showmanship. The waiter lit some of the liquor on fire to caramelize a sugar rim and did a little fire show making our drink. Pretty entertaining and unexpected. They sold a few of those to other tables surrounding us after seeing that show. Haha


----------



## Mulege (Mar 4, 2019)

Bovino's is a Brazilian Churrascaria steak restaurant.  http://www.bovinoschurrascaria.com/

Across from Costco 

Our go to place. Great meats and huge salad bar. All you care to eat.  Good service.


----------



## richontug (Mar 4, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> It is actually Cambalache. Our experience there in January was not very good. We had to send our steaks back twice to get them cooked to medium rare temperature. They also lacked any seasoning (salt) whatsoever.


 It is very noisy - trying to to give impression of disco?  We had them turn music down.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 4, 2019)

Cambalache menu - prices may be old:  (I have many more if you're interested)


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 4, 2019)

We had a great meal at Cambalache.


----------



## smitty2445 (Mar 5, 2019)

At lagunamar now. Do they split the owners and guests/svn to different sections? Last year we were in building 6 and this year 10. Seems i heard 1 thru 9 are for owners and 10 thru 14 for guests or svn.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 5, 2019)

smitty2445 said:


> At lagunamar now. Do they split the owners and guests/svn to different sections? Last year we were in building 6 and this year 10. Seems i heard 1 thru 9 are for owners and 10 thru 14 for guests or svn.



I was in building 4 in January and I booked with Star options.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 5, 2019)

smitty2445 said:


> At lagunamar now. Do they split the owners and guests/svn to different sections? Last year we were in building 6 and this year 10. Seems i heard 1 thru 9 are for owners and 10 thru 14 for guests or svn.



I wish! I own Oceanside and have been put in Blg 14 twice. I hate that building. This last visit I asked not to be put in that building yet that’s where I was placed at a 12 month reservation-grr!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty2445 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yea. Her parents came with us and they are in 14. They wouldn't put us in the same building, 10 or 14.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 6, 2019)

We attended the owners update less than 6 months ago. I am surprised they offered it again, including a $125 credit or 25k Bonvoy points. They did check the previous date, this was no mistake


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 7, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I was in building 4 in January and I booked with Star options.


We have been going to WLR for 8/9 years and have never been placed in buildings 10-14.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 7, 2019)

smitty2445 said:


> At lagunamar now. Do they split the owners and guests/svn to different sections? Last year we were in building 6 and this year 10. Seems i heard 1 thru 9 are for owners and 10 thru 14 for guests or svn.


When you come up the driveway, there is a sign pointing owners to the left (buildings 1-9), guests to the right (buildings 10-14).


----------



## smitty2445 (Mar 7, 2019)

Somehow they gave us the owner only room last year.That's too bad, we got better view of pools and beach from building 6 than this yr in building 10.
We liked watching the water change colors at night in the fountain pool while looking out at the ocean.
It was very calming.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 7, 2019)

smitty2445 said:


> At lagunamar now. Do they split the owners and guests/svn to different sections? Last year we were in building 6 and this year 10. Seems i heard 1 thru 9 are for owners and 10 thru 14 for guests or svn.



We've stayed at Lagunamar twice, both times during December (low season).

The first visit was an Interval exchange.  We were placed high up in building 5 with a stupendous view overlooking the entire resort (fountains, pools, etc.).

Our second visit was an Interval Getaway.  iirc, we were in building 11 or 12 on a middle floor, pleasant enough but not nearly as nice.

I suspect that ownership of other Vistana properties and/or having then-Starwood hotel status could also have been factors.


----------



## Snowonbeach (Mar 7, 2019)

We are owners at Lagunamar and have been placed in Building 1100 for the past two years. Love the location and building.


----------



## blondietink (Mar 7, 2019)

Last year we were placed in building 14 and I complained bitterly about it not being accessible to the pool or to get outside the resort with my son's wheelchair.  They would not move us, and we are owners there.  I wrote a complaint on Trip Advisor and they contacted me and said we would never be placed in 10-14 again.  We will see in November. It is a very long walk to most everything.  I am sure the people in the sports bar got sick of us walking through it many times per day, but oh well, it saved us some steps. The staff remembers us from year to year and they are now like family. No complaints about them, it is just buildings 14, 13, 12 and 11 are not great for accessing the rest of the resort.  Building 13 probably has some bad views as well as it looks like the first 4 floors are covered by some sort of high bushes and there is a noisy air conditioning machine of sorts there also. 

Anyway, after our 4th visit, we cook mostly in our room as one of my sons has food allergies.  We make the shuttle from the airport stop at Costco and then make do with going to Soriana down the street for additional items.  Costco has the best meats and the huge cartons of juice, chips, etc. Love the barbecues available at the resort and they are kept very clean. We have tried some of the places across the street in LaIsla mall and the food is decent most places and reasonable.  There is also a taco place down the street along with a Domino's pizza.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 9, 2019)

crepes flambées at Cambalache, a delicious desert to share (a lot of sugar)


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 9, 2019)

blondietink said:


> Last year we were placed in building 14 and I complained bitterly about it not being accessible to the pool or to get outside the resort with my son's wheelchair.  They would not move us, and we are owners there.  I wrote a complaint on Trip Advisor and they contacted me and said we would never be placed in 10-14 again.  We will see in November. It is a very long walk to most everything.  I am sure the people in the sports bar got sick of us walking through it many times per day, but oh well, it saved us some steps. The staff remembers us from year to year and they are now like family. No complaints about them, it is just buildings 14, 13, 12 and 11 are not great for accessing the rest of the resort.  Building 13 probably has some bad views as well as it looks like the first 4 floors are covered by some sort of high bushes and there is a noisy air conditioning machine of sorts there also.
> 
> Anyway, after our 4th visit, we cook mostly in our room as one of my sons has food allergies.  We make the shuttle from the airport stop at Costco and then make do with going to Soriana down the street for additional items.  Costco has the best meats and the huge cartons of juice, chips, etc. Love the barbecues available at the resort and they are kept very clean. We have tried some of the places across the street in LaIsla mall and the food is decent most places and reasonable.  There is also a taco place down the street along with a Domino's pizza.



Tripadvisor has a lot of power. Did they ask you to edit or remove the review?


----------



## blondietink (Mar 9, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> Tripadvisor has a lot of power. Did they ask you to edit or remove the review?



No, they did not.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 9, 2019)

We stayed in building 14 before, great views and a quiet building. I think most people would love to stay there since it is right on the beach and it does not add more than 70 m walking to restaurants, reception etc. I am surprised they did not accommodate your request, i think they should have tried harder given your son's reduced mobility. I hope you will get what you want next time.


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 9, 2019)

smitty2445 said:


> Somehow they gave us the owner only room last year.That's too bad, we got better view of pools and beach from building 6 than this yr in building 10.
> We liked watching the water change colors at night in the fountain pool while looking out at the ocean.
> It was very calming.



We are WLR owners and VSN elite.  Our last stay they had us slated at check in for floor 2 with an obstructed view.  I declined and complained as we are elite owners.  Eventually they gave us a high floor, requiring a wait for the room to be ready for most of the day.  I was not happy, but eventually received a good view.


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 9, 2019)

blondietink said:


> No, they did not.



Good!


----------



## TravelTime (Mar 9, 2019)

I have been reading lately that the new government is anti-tourism. I read that he rejected building luxury hotels next to poor neighborhoods (good for him because I Agee). The Mexican government is closing all the tourism offices in the USA. The travel agency tourism groups are very upset about this. They have canceled the new airport in Mexico City,  which will hurt tourism and development for sure. My impression right now is that Mexico is a risky place between the long standing violence as well as the new anti-tourism government,


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 9, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> I have been reading lately that the new government is anti-tourism. I read that he rejected building luxury hotels next to poor neighborhoods (good for him because I Agee). The Mexican government is closing all the tourism offices in the USA. The travel agency tourism groups are very upset about this. They have canceled the new airport in Mexico City,  which will hurt tourism and development for sure. My impression right now is that Mexico is a risky place between the long standing violence as well as the new anti-tourism government,



i am frankly tired of your comments bashing Mexico with any opportunity. I understand that you are involved in the tourism industry. Can you please disclose if you have competing interests that may influence your comments in any way? 

By the way, how many people need to rely on a government owned tourism office to make a decision to travel to one country or another? According to Travelweek.ca: "the money saved from dissolving the CPTM and closing the MTB offices will reportedly be diverted to funding the so-called Mayan Train, the 1,500-kilometre rail line linking Campeche, Chiapas, Quintana Roo, Tabasco and the Yucatan. The proposed $7.4 billion railway is aimed at creating more economic development in some of Mexico’s top tourism destinations". So the money is not taken away from tourism.


----------



## pacman777 (Mar 10, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> i am frankly tired of your comments bashing Mexico with any opportunity. I understand that you are involved in the tourism industry. Can you please disclose if you have competing interests that may influence your comments in any way?



Didn’t realize Traveltime likes to post negative things about Mexico. When I read posts I rarely even notice or make the connection to who the users are. In any case, the post about Mexico being anti tourism is ridiculous as it brings in money to their country like nothing else. And to try to imply that this may be the reason owners are getting assigned less than stellar rooms is f’n even hilarious


----------



## blondietink (Mar 12, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> We stayed in building 14 before, great views and a quiet building. I think most people would love to stay there since it is right on the beach and it does not add more than 70 m walking to restaurants, reception etc. I am surprised they did not accommodate your request, i think they should have tried harder given your son's reduced mobility. I hope you will get what you want next time.



I agree that building 14 is both quiet and has some great views.  However, there are no ramps in the building, nor building 13, so as long as you can do steps, it is fine. My son cannot do steps, so it was a long and round about way to get to even the quiet pool right outside our window.


----------



## bobpark56 (Mar 13, 2019)

cubigbird said:


> We are WLR owners and VSN elite.  Our last stay they had us slated at check in for floor 2 with an obstructed view.  I declined and complained as we are elite owners.  Eventually they gave us a high floor, requiring a wait for the room to be ready for most of the day.  I was not happy, but eventually received a good view.


We talk to our concierge (Emma Bohigas) before arriving, and she arranges for a good unit for us. We are 3-star elite, FWIW. We have never been assigned to buildings 10-14.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 16, 2019)

We were assigned to Building 14 on the 4th floor last year at the end of the building closest to the ocean and loved it.  It was a little more of a walk but we enjoyed the exercise and the view was outstanding.   But I can understand due to the specific location why it may not be ideal for some.


----------

